# New Arrival - Orsa Monstrum...



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Its a day off for me... we moved the office about yesterday arvo for a few hours, so I got a day off in lieu (result!)...  So I was a bit miffed that the postie chose to bang on the door at 7:15...














It wasnt all bad tho... A mate in the US sent me a couple of watches









Ok, one of the new arrivals was the Monstrum... a lot has been said about this watch on the US forums but not much on the UK forums (yet i know a few have landed in Blighty already...) Berg has taken some stick about these (one very hacked off guy in the US really had me worried Id bought a pig in a poke) but, well... its actually really very good for the price... I quite like it... As someone (a mate who should remain nameless) has already mentioned... Im wearing it, so it must be ok. 

What I like...

- the dial - it works better than the SA in many ways... nice and clean and no issues with numbers split by markers (thats for Hakim!)

- size - its 47mm - whats not to like 

- weight - nice and solid

- the colours - the blue really is less in your face in the metal - I got it as it reminded me of the 70s Omegas with the powder blue... its cool imho.

- the back - Its beautifully made. I love the SA as well. Berg really has a great line in backs









What I dont like...

- the bezel insert is a bit cheap looking - same issue was with the SeaAngler tho...

- bezel itself .... the click is a little weedy and its too chromey... Same as SA so cant really grumble... and the bling works with the tool case so...

- the strap... small manufacturers struggle with bracelets and silicone straps it seems. Its too big a watch to be on a wimpy rubber strap - it needs 4mm+ of solid leather... as fixed in my pics... the original strap is back in the bag unused.

What im unsure of...

- the sticky out lug pins... obvsiously a design feauture (started as a flaw but looked ok maybe) and looks ok on the wrist - bizarre in pics tho but works in real life... still a strange choice tho.

- domed thick sapphire xtal... its hard to read the dial from an angle, but, well, its sapphire at this price point... amazing!

- blasted case - I dont really like blasted finishes as I tend to mark them and cant refinish them at home, but it looks cool and tool now... shame the bezel is so bling really... tho as I said it does work... hmmm....

- My mate in the US checked the watch and told that the crown was initially grindy in use - a few in and outs and its fine now tho and like butter - beadblasted watches and those with cheaper made cases do do this... even a Doxa I had was like that. No issue now as its fine. just worth mentioning.

- non hacking movt - Its a cheapo movt for sure, and it doesnt hack but its no worse than a seiko 7S26 I guess...

One of the complaints was that the watches arrive dirty - well they are shipped in a special Orsa watch kit bag which has flock interior which obviosuly flakes and as these flock particles are static they stick to the watch - a quick blow and theyre gone... so not an issue.







The bag is obviously designed to take a spare strap and a warranty card and looks like it might be cool when Berg gets all the bits in one place. Its still not wonderous packaging but its a good solution.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice review Jon







. I've had mine for about 10 days now and I have to agree that for the money this is actually very good value. It's certainly a BIG watch - actually I don't think it's any bigger than the SA, but the domed crystal means it seems a lot bigger!









The movement is a Miyota and is noisy - apparently when Berg was planning the Monstrum he found the cost of ETA movements had gone sky high. The choice was therefore go with a Miyota to keep costs down, a more expensive Monstrum with an ETA movement, or a quartz watch. Berg asked people who were on the waiting list which they would prefer and the outcome was the Miyota. I know Berg has had to deal with a lot of complaints about the noise, but as you say it's no worse than some Seikos I have.

I also agree about the strap. Personally I don't really like silicon / rubber straps, and it would be so much better on a thick leather. I do like the deployment though, so one of my projects is to incorporate that into a strap for the watch myself.


















There is a steel bracelet under production as an add-on, but no news on when it will be ready yet.

I quite like the domes crystal (although it means from almost every angle there is some relection when taking pics!) and the packaging is a big improvement over the cardboard box for the SA! All in all, very good VFM. I do wish the case was brushed though - and the bezel is certainly very shiny!









Oh, and you said "A mate in the US sent me a couple of watches" - so come on, what else was in the package?









Rich


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks nice Jon, love the profile shot....

I would de-bling it if I had it asap....









Is it a 24mmer?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks great







I have my fingers crossed for Xmas


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Looks good to me too, the caseback is a work of art.









Not sure about the polished bezel and blasted case combo but I do like the protruding lugs, they look good with the "tool" like case. Your strap suits the blue a treat too.

Which Miyota movement is in there?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JonW said:


> - non hacking movt - Its a cheapo movt for sure, and it doesnt hack but its no worse than a seiko 7S26 I guess...


Grrrr! The Miyota 8200 series has in my experience a much better power reserve than the 7S26, it can be manully wound and they are hackable. These things make a real difference at the cheap end where I usually operate







I even like the Miyota second hand stutter, real character.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you Jon for the extensive review! Originally, I was in the market for the blue Monstrum, too, since I like the design, size and colour! However, as you have written yourself, there was quite some controversial talk on several forums about the quality of that watch, so I backed off (and ordered a blue dial Seiko Sumo instead). It is good to hear that your example seems to be all right and that you enjoy it. Maybe I should give it a second thought







?

all the best

Jan


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That has to be one of the best caseback logo's ever. It should be on the front somehow so everyone can see it









That thing has presence.

It might just be the way the domed crystal alters the view but in picture 4 it looks like small children could fall into that date window never to be seen again


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats Jon!

Nice watch and I really like the domed crystal and cool case back. And no split numbers too!

Agree with you though, the polished bezel does not do any favors to the bead blasted case. What a shame.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry not been about much this eve... Ive been out for dinner with NCON - our Xmas Downunder GTG  Very nice it was too. Merry Christmas mate if youre reading this 

Ok...

Rich, Good info on the movt.. ta. Yes a strap that incorportates the clasp would be good - put me down for one.. i expect your tax leather would work well









The other watch you say... ok. ok... its here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...mp;#entry267810

Jase, its the SA case... ie. 22mm. Shame as 24 would have been better, but it works well enough on a thick leather strap. I suggest 4.5mm min. Im still in two minds re the bezel - I may send to Howard for a blast if i keep it... LOL

Hippo, LOL. Im not selling it before xmas... 

Mark, agreed the back is superb... I love the SA back, but this is better imho. Its an 8200 is it? interesting as this one doesnt hack... runs backwards tho when setting... I find that scary these days...









Jan, Im not sure how much the anti-Monstrum comments were about the watch or about the company, but I know its not as bad as I was worried it would be after I read some of the other comments. Im pleasently suprised with it - YMMV natch.

mjolnir, LOL - I think the dome is working its magic in that pic... scary tho....

Hakim, knew youd like it mate! I still say I liked the SA... it was a nice design - this takes that idea further is all. no bad thing and for this money how can you go wrong really - especially with the USD on its knees (sorry to all US forumers).


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JonW said:


> Mark, agreed the back is superb... I love the SA back, but this is better imho. Its an 8200 is it? interesting as this one doesnt hack... runs backwards tho when setting... I find that scary these days...


Will be an 82** something, I have sent you a link re:-hacking them. Whether or not you feel like hacking your lovely new watch after having read it is another matter.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

seriously like that.....whats the history with orsa?


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Glad you are some what happy with the Orsa.



JonW said:


> Its a day off for me... we moved the office about yesterday arvo for a few hours, so I got a day off in lieu (result!)...  So I was a bit miffed that the postie chose to bang on the door at 7:15...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Interesting Jon.









I like the blue accent on the dial and sweep.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just noticed this one after reading about the Bulova







Orsa's seem to build solid watches, would probably agree with Jason on the bezel









BTW Love the pic of the dome


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another cool one Jon









It would be even better with the bezel blasted, I wonder why Orsa didn`t do it in the first place


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mark, cheers mate.









Teatime, Check out the OrsaWatches site I guess.. but its a newish brand.

Bill, Good to see you posting here mate!









Howard, you would... Its the same blue Omega used in the 70s 

Phil, ta mate...

Mac, cost I guess...


----------

